# Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

## uhai

Ich hätte gerne gcalcli installiert um ThinkingRock und Gcal abzugleichen. Dabei bekomme ich folgenden Fehler bei dev-python/python-gflags-2.0:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 3) dev-python/python-gflags-2.0

 * python-gflags-2.0.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking python-gflags-2.0.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/python-gflags-2.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/python-gflags-2.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/python-gflags-2.0/work/python-gflags-2.0 ...

 * Applying python-gflags-2.0-scripts-install.patch ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying python-gflags-2.0-tests-respect-tmpdir.patch ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 * 

 *   {FILESDIR}/python-gflags-2.0-skip-test-as-root.patch

 *   ( python-gflags-2.0-skip-test-as-root.patch )

 * ERROR: dev-python/python-gflags-2.0 failed (prepare phase):

 *   Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 3419:  Called distutils-r1_src_prepare

 *   environment, line  961:  Called distutils-r1_python_prepare_all

 *   environment, line  887:  Called epatch '/usr/portage/dev-python/python-gflags/files/python-gflags-2.0-scripts-install.patch' '/usr/portage/dev-python/python-gflags/files/python-gflags-2.0-tests-respect-tmpdir.patch' '{FILESDIR}/python-gflags-2.0-skip-test-as-root.patch'

 *   environment, line 1385:  Called epatch '{FILESDIR}/python-gflags-2.0-skip-test-as-root.patch'

 *   environment, line 1412:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Cannot find \$EPATCH_SOURCE!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/python-gflags-2.0'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/python-gflags-2.0'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/python-gflags-2.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/python-gflags-2.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/python-gflags-2.0/work/python-gflags-2.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/python-gflags-2.0/work/python-gflags-2.0'
```

Scheint als wäre das Ebuild nicht in Ordnung, oder? Ein emerge --sync hat leider nichts verbessert.Sollte ich das https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-850175-view-previous.html?sid=d7086bb80cf423140210d287344b139d ausprobieren? Oder gibt es einen einfacheren Weg?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Ist vermutlich ein Tippfehler im python-gflags-2.0.ebuild

siehe dazu auch im https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=475848

----------

